# Original Water Pump



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

*Waves* 35k here, 2012


----------



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

You are lucky.
Old cruze got a new one at 55k, and another at 94k...


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

'13 LTZ - just had mine replaced at around 20k


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

2011 and 31.000 still going strong .


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

'12 Eco manual 80K miles still has original water pump.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

2012 and 133k here.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

2011 LT, still on the original water pump with 41000 KM so far.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2013 @ 41K now but I lost my original pump @ around 34K.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

I must have a record for shortest mileage then. I bought mine at 16k, when I brought it into the shop it had been leaking for some time. I'm not complaining though, GM pays me to fix my own Cruze


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

2013 2LT w/ RS. 45k Kilometers, still original water pump.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

2012 LTZ RS 71,300 miles with original water pump.

I'm going to google what this water pump issue is and cross my fingers while posting this to avoid jinxing myself.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

All Original 39,000 miles 2012 1LT


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Daisy81 said:


> 2012 LTZ RS 71,300 miles with original water pump.
> 
> I'm going to google what this water pump issue is and cross my fingers while posting this to avoid jinxing myself.


Hi Daisy81, 

We can also look into this further for you as well! Let us know if you have any additional questions regarding your pump in a private message. We are always happy to help the best way possible. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Those that have the original pump drive city or highway miles?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Those that have the original pump drive city or highway miles?


Right down the middle for me


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Those that have the original pump drive city or highway miles?


Mostly highway.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im highway @56k miles with original pump too


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

I hate all of you :angry: just kidding I love you guys

I'm on my third pump with < 70k miles.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi Daisy81,
> 
> We can also look into this further for you as well! Let us know if you have any additional questions regarding your pump in a private message. We are always happy to help the best way possible.
> 
> ...


No need.  A quick read about it on the train. When I got to my car I pop the hood. No leakage or signs of leaks.

Overall I have been very happy with my Cruze. If my next car isn't Chevy it will for sure be something in the GM line.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Those that have the original pump drive city or highway miles?


Mixed. Today I drove out of DC at rush hour and drove down 66 and 81.

I don't jack rabbit in traffic and I try to avoid needing to stomp on my breaks. In fact I tend to coast and downshift to burn speed off from a distance before I even touch the brakes.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Daisy81 said:


> No need.  A quick read about it on the train. When I got to my car I pop the hood. No leakage or signs of leaks.
> 
> Overall I have been very happy with my Cruze. If my next car isn't Chevy it will for sure be something in the GM line.


Not a problem, Daisy81! We are happy that you will continue your loyalty regardless ! Have a great night. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

MyShibbyEco said:


> I hate all of you :angry: just kidding I love you guys
> 
> I'm on my third pump with < 70k miles.


City or highway driver?


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> City or highway driver?


Somewhere in between. Slow but steady, not much stop and go. Too bad cars don't count hours in addition to distance traveled, time wears away a car the same as mileage.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I agree but thinking longer trips are better than short trips (not getting to operating temp).


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I agree but thinking longer trips are better than short trips (not getting to operating temp).


I'm fairly sure that the long trip is better then the short trip. Plus highway is less stressful then city.

In a nut shell getting up to speed and slowing down take a toll on the vehicle. In the city there is lots of stress from accelerating and decelerating. On the highway the engine is working but there isn't a lot of stop and go so it is like one cycle of stop and go for however long your driving as opposed to 100 feet.

Being less hard on the car in stop and go traffic can mitigate the stress and ware on the vehicle. Other then that a knowledgeable mechanic is crucial.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Daisy81 said:


> In a nut shell getting up to speed and slowing down take a toll on the vehicle. In the city there is lots of stress from accelerating and decelerating. On the highway the engine is working but there isn't a lot of stop and go so it is like one cycle of stop and go for however long your driving as opposed to 100 feet.


To me "city driving" can suggest short trips. That can mean more thermal cycling as the engine heats up and cools off. That's it's own type of stress.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> To me "city driving" can suggest short trips. That can mean more thermal cycling as the engine heats up and cools off. That's it's own type of stress.


That is a good point but i would consider driving out of dc or ny type cities even if more then enough miles to get up to operating temperature and remaining there with one cycle is different then getting out on the open highway and maintaining the same speed for a long duration.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Those that have the original pump drive city or highway miles?


Mostly turnpike miles as I live in Ohio and I was stationed in NJ. 



Daisy81 said:


> No need.  A quick read about it on the train. When I got to my car I pop the hood. No leakage or signs of leaks.
> 
> Overall I have been very happy with my Cruze. If my next car isn't Chevy it will for sure be something in the GM line.


Missing coolant was my only sign. it was burning up before it could drip to the ground and I couldn't smell it inside or outside the car. Truthfully I didn't even take it in for the water pump, I was drug in there for a flat tire when the GM tire slime couldn't patch the huge gash in the sidewall. They ended up doing the low coolant campaign and went in for a water pump replacement as well.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

70% highway 30% city maybe this has a lot to do with it lasting long mostly Highway.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Mostly turnpike miles as I live in Ohio and I was stationed in NJ.
> 
> 
> Missing coolant was my only sign. it was burning up before it could drip to the ground and I couldn't smell it inside or outside the car. Truthfully I didn't even take it in for the water pump, I was drug in there for a flat tire when the GM tire slime couldn't patch the huge gash in the sidewall. They ended up doing the low coolant campaign and went in for a water pump replacement as well.


I didn't even think mine seemed low, but took it in for an oil change out of state and since the recall popped up for my VIN, they just went ahead and took care of it, which consisted of filling it up. 

A few months later, I'm taking the Cruze in for some other things and noticed the level seemed pretty low, so I had them check at my home dealership, service guy looked at it with me, said it looked "normal-ish" to him, but that he'd have them check. Then confirmed it was leaking so they replaced it. 

Oh, and I also kinda drive like an a-hole.  


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Mostly turnpike miles as I live in Ohio and I was stationed in NJ.
> 
> 
> Missing coolant was my only sign. it was burning up before it could drip to the ground and I couldn't smell it inside or outside the car. Truthfully I didn't even take it in for the water pump, I was drug in there for a flat tire when the GM tire slime couldn't patch the huge gash in the sidewall. They ended up doing the low coolant campaign and went in for a water pump replacement as well.





Jukebox Juliet said:


> I didn't even think mine seemed low, but took it in for an oil change out of state and since the recall popped up for my VIN, they just went ahead and took care of it, which consisted of filling it up.
> 
> A few months later, I'm taking the Cruze in for some other things and noticed the level seemed pretty low, so I had them check at my home dealership, service guy looked at it with me, said it looked "normal-ish" to him, but that he'd have them check. Then confirmed it was leaking so they replaced it.
> 
> ...


I'll start keeping a close eye on the coolant levels. Thanks


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Not sure if this has any impact but I've always used that super coolant from royal purple every spring added a bottle to overflow tank with gm antifreeze since 6000 miles. Maybe you guys would know better then me.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Gus_Mahn said:


> '12 Eco manual 80K miles still has original water pump.


 82,000 miles and the water pump just quit. It's leaking a pretty fair amount.


----------

